
Army orders troops to stop using DJI drones due to cybersecurity fears - anigbrowl
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/08/army-tells-troops-to-stop-using-dji-drones-immediately-because-cyber/
======
newman8r
it's scary to hear that they were using them at all

